# ما هو الاسكادا؟؟



## عبدالجبار (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل الشكر للمهندسين القائمين على حل المشاكل الهندسية عند الشباب ولا نستطيع ان نعبر عن شكرنا لهم الا ان ندعي لهم في ظهر الغيب(والدعاء في ظهر الغيب مستجاب انشاءالله)

وارجو من من لديه العلم عن برنامج اسكادا سواءاً بـplc اوpic ان يشرح لي طريقة الربط بين الاجهزة المذكوره واي جهاز نقدر نشبكها عليه اي اسم الجهاز الرابط

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تيتو النقيب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز اعتقد ان هزا الرابط قد يفيدك
www.federalpacific.com/literature/sgear/00productprofiles.pdf


----------



## عبدالجبار (6 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي تيتو النقيب على الرابط وعلى الاهتمام

ولك التحيه


----------



## القبطان الحائر (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي كتاب بالعربي عن الاسكادا لعله يفيدك ويفيد الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى 
ونسألكم الدعاء 
http://2giga.com/467685M.pdf


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمد معافا (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على تزويدنا بال (الرابط) للحصول على المعلومات ونسأل من الله ان يسكنكم فسيح جناتة


----------



## hassanmutaz (7 يوليو 2009)

*الاسكادا*

السلام عليكم اخواني
اريد المساعدة في اي شيء يخص الاسكادا


----------



## حسام عبد الفتاح (3 يونيو 2010)

اريد ان اعرف ما هو نظام الاسكاد وكيف يطبق فى المجالات الصناعية


----------



## الربان المحسي (6 يونيو 2010)

هل الإسكادا مفيد في هندسة الإتصالات


----------



## ksmksam (7 يونيو 2010)

شوف منتدى الميكاترنكس والكهرباء وليس الالكترونيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يونيو 2010)

الربان المحسي قال:


> هل الإسكادا مفيد في هندسة الإتصالات


سكادا كما هو معروف من "تعريفه" هو اسلوب وليس برنامج وهو اختصار للجملة _supervisory control and data acquisition_. و تعنى تجميع البيانات و التحكم وهو يمكن تطبيقه على أى نظام سواء ميكانيكى أو كهربى أو اتصالات فهو يتطلب حاسب آلى يرتبط بالمنظومةو مجموعة حساسات مناسبة لقياس المتغيرات و برنامج يراقب و يحلل ثم يتحكم باء على ما لديه .
هذا رابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCADA
وهذا نتيجة البحث
http://www.google.com.eg/search?cli...en&source=hp&q=scada&meta=&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## وليد فليفل (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Control.Engineer (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا ملف مضغوط عن الاسكادا اتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## POURQUOI (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for presenting this site to declair any thing about this subject
hopping good wishes


----------



## ياسمين البغدادي (25 يناير 2011)

اريد معرفة الاسكادا واهميتها في الشركات


----------



## howkman (25 يناير 2011)

ksmksam قال:


> شوف منتدى الميكاترنكس والكهرباء وليس الالكترونيات




عجبي على مهندس الكترونيك يقول راجع القسم الفلاني او الاختصاص الفلاني
يا اخي انت اولا مهندس يعني تكدر تدرس وتدخل في كل الاختصاصات الهندسيه 
وثانيا انت مهندس الكترونيك والالكترونيك يدخل في كل الاختصاصات الكهربائيه


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (25 يناير 2011)

The webpage cannot be foundDNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken http://2giga.com/467685M.pdf
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا انا مهندس ميكانيكا لكن مجال عملى جعلنى احتك بنظام dcs , والاسكادا وهو نظامين نستخدمهما للتحكم فى الصمامات واخذ القراءات بواسطة الترانسميترات لكن بخصوص كيفية الربط لا اعلم الكثير لكن انت بتوصل البلف بترانديوسر وهو بينقل القراءة الى cpu الللى بتقوم بدورها بالترجمة القراءة واظهارها امامك على الشاشة كما انه عندما تقوم بفتح صمام من على الشاشة فان العملية تكون عكسية وكلها عباره عن اشارات كهرباء على حسب الفولت اللى انت بتعطيه للترانسد يوسر ارجو ان اكون افادتك ولو بالقليل.


----------



## زوبعه (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو الحبشي (28 فبراير 2011)

Scada is abreviation of supervisory control and data acqusition
اسكادا تستخدم علي المناطق الكبيرة (المساحات الواسعة)
بإختصار :
عبارة عن مجموعةplcs كل منها مسئول عن التحكم في process معينة ويرسل تقرير بصفة دورية عما يحدث إلي plc الرئيسي من خلال شبكة إتصال بينهم
من برامح الاسكادا المشهورة vesio خاص ب shneider plc


----------



## احمدعبدالله الحواش (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اخواني عاوزين صور او ملف للتوضيح لبرنامج الاسكادا وماهي انواع هذه البرامج وطريقة عملها يعني باختصار كدا عوزين شرح حبه حبه وبالتفصيل ودمتم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى
هو نظام تحكم فى الماكينات بالحاسب وهذه نتائج البحث فى جوجل
https://www.google.com.eg/search?q=...rg.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-beta
إن شئت بالعربى اكتب الكلمة بالعربى
و هذا اختصاص قسمى الميكاترونكس و الحاسب الآلى


----------

